# Pelicans 2015 Offseason Discussion



## Pelicans808

> The New Orleans Pelicans two biggest moves of 2015 were set up by decisions that Dell Demps made way back in the summer of 2014. Though he couldn’t foresee the exact moves at the time, Dell knew that declining Austin River’s 4th year option would make him more appealing on the trade market. In a similar move, Demps used the room exception to sign John Salmons to a one-year deal at a salary that was perhaps a little above market value, but allowed him to be traded for a slightly higher salary. Those two decisions paid off big time, as they eventually led to the Pelicans acquiring Norris Cole and Quincy Pondexter.
> 
> Demps is often referred to as ‘The Chessmaster‘, as his bigger moves can usually be traced back to smaller ones made months earlier. While he can’t foresee the exact deal, obviously, Demps succeeds by putting himself in a position where he has as much flexibility and as many desired assets as possible to make a quality move. The summer of 2015 is certainly not the finish line for Demps when it comes to roster construction, especially with the cap talking a huge jump the next two years and multiple Pelicans set to come off the books.
> 
> If Norris Cole signs his qualifying offer and Omer Asik re-signs, as expected, the Pelicans will have 8 of their top 9 players back and are still in position to bring back Cunningham, Ajinca, Babbitt, and Withey if they so choose. Extending Withey the qualifying offer and using the 56th pick to put another cheap asset on the roster would bring the Pelicans roster up to 10. The Pelicans have Early Bird rights on both Alexis Ajinca and Luke Babbitt, but if they want to bring Dante Cunningham back, they will likely either have to use part of their Mid-Level Exception or the Bi-Annual Exception.


http://www.bourbonstreetshots.com/2...n-maximize-depth-and-flexibility-this-summer/


----------



## 29380

"Demps is often referred to as 'The Chessmaster'"

Really?


----------



## Pelicans808

Ender said:


> "Demps is often referred to as 'The Chessmaster'"
> 
> Really?


When I read that, I chuckled. That's the first time I've ever seen someone use that nickname in reference to Dell Demps.


----------



## RollWithEm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611160007699140612


----------



## Pelicans808

I'm really hoping for nothing but success for Gentry in New Orleans. He seems like the kind of coach that you would love playing for every night. With him bringing in Darren Erman as his defensive assistant, I'm really confident that this team can improve at both ends from where we were this past season, especially offensively. 

Something tells me Anthony Davis will be in that spot at some point during the next decade. Hopefully he'll be in a NOLA Pelicans uniform.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Thanks for starting this thread! Its nice to have some activity in here again. Im really hoping Gentry can get this team going. I really don't worry about Anthony Davis because he is going to continue to blossom no matter who is coaching him, but my hope is that Gentry can get Eric Gordon to the spot the Pelicans need him to be at to be successful.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611384720098619392


----------



## RollWithEm

Geaux Tigers said:


> my hope is that Gentry can get Eric Gordon to the spot the Pelicans need him to be at to be successful.


This is what's on Gordon's mind at the moment:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611186953736728576


----------



## Pelicans808

It's now official:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611650843956219904


----------



## Pelicans808

Alvin Gentry will be introduced tomorrow: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611976268729286656


----------



## Pelicans808

Welcome to New Orleans, Coach!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613115795850199040


----------



## RollWithEm

Demps certainly looks quite pleased with himself.


----------



## RollWithEm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613409652949303296


----------



## Pelicans808

Assuming the top eight players stay put for next year, how should the remaining roster holes be filled? 

Holiday/Cole
Gordon/Evans
Pondexter/??
Davis/Anderson
Asik/??


----------



## Pelicans808

Pelicans have the 56th pick tonight. Most mocks have us taking Aaron White from Iowa. I like Larry Nance Jr. or Arturas Gudaitis with the pick. We probably won't see Demps make any attempt to move up. I certainly hope he doesn't trade any more future first round picks tonight.


----------



## RollWithEm

Branden Dawson is a pretty good get that late in the draft. He's no more than a 50/50 shot to make the team, but if he does he could provide wing defense in the same vein as Aminu for less money.


----------



## Pelicans808

Aminu scheduled to visit the Pels: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615238878522441728


----------



## Pelicans808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616094225478758400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616094539263053824


----------



## Pelicans808

AD is in this for the long haul:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616094429984616448


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616304730936115200


----------



## Pelicans808

Looks like we may see Asik re-sign within the next 24 hours:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616352637991157760


----------



## RollWithEm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618480328328519680


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I'll cheer for anything to happen at this point.


----------



## Pelicans808

Boozer? That's definitely surprising. I wonder if this is a sign that Ryan Anderson is going to be moved before the season perhaps?


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618999117935693824


----------



## Pelicans808

Luuuuuuke!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619341127930359808


----------



## RollWithEm

They are really just going all-in on their entire 8th-seed roster, huh?


----------



## Pelicans808

RollWithEm said:


> They are really just going all-in on their entire 8th-seed roster, huh?


Well, actually this is the roster they had for only half the season, not the whole year. Last season's roster played at a 50-win pace after Demp's midseason moves, and that was without Jrue Holiday. Our bench has improved dramatically if everyone can stay healthy. I'm not saying they'll make a jump like Golden State did from 2013-14 to 2014-15, but this team could easily be in the running for the 6th seed in the West if this roster is healthy. I only see the Spurs, Warriors, Thunder and Grizzlies as favorites for home-court advantage. Can't forget the Rockets either. I think beyond those teams, the Pels have a good shot of making a nice leap next season.


----------



## Pelicans808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621771528657481729


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I remember covering Alonzo Gee on the SEC basketball website I used to have, never in a million years thinking he would stick in the NBA the way he has. I don't really know how to look at this signing though.


----------

